# Die Koisaison 2022 - Eure Neuzugänge



## Digicat (21. Mai 2022)

Servus Koifreunde

Hier könnt Ihr Eure Neuzugänge 2022 vorstellen ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (21. Mai 2022)

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang!
Da ich die Fotos aber schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet habe, hier der Link dazu:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...500l-mein-aktuelles-projekt.52017/post-629264

Es handelt sich um:
2 Karachi Yellow Monkey mit je 20cm
1 weibl. Ginrin Chagoi mit 30cm
1 weibl. Yamabuki mit 45cm
1 weibl. Showa mit 35
1 Ginrin Ochiba Winzling mit 15cm


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Mai 2022)

So dann mal ein Teil der neuen 
Züchter und Größen hab ich grade nicht griffbereit.


----------



## BumbleBee (22. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> 1 Ginrin Ochiba Winzling mit 15cm


Den Ochiba Winzling musste ich echt suchen auf dem Bild  ... wiiie süüüüß



Ich habe auch bereits aufgestockt:

Ein Ginrin Tancho Goshiki (w)
 

und ein Ginrin Asagi (u) beide um die 40 cm. Das Orange von dem Asagi ist so grell das tut fast weh in den Augen 
  

Und einen Ki Utsuri (w) mit knapp 60 cm.
 


Der sah so riesig lang aus im Laden und wirkt doch noch ein wenig schmal neben den alten Tankern hier
 
 
 

Und das Schwarz wirkt im Vergleich zum Shiro auch eher wie ne ausgewaschene Röhrenjeans aus den 80ern. Da geht hoffentlich noch was.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Schöne Koi zeigt ihr ... wunderschön 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (22. Mai 2022)

Jessica, das sind ja wunderschöne Tiere!!! 

Bin persönlich ein Riesenfan von Asagi - besonders schöne und ursprüngliche Koi!


----------



## BumbleBee (22. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Jessica, das sind ja wunderschöne Tiere!!!
> 
> Bin persönlich ein Riesenfan von Asagi - besonders schöne und ursprüngliche Koi!


Danke sehr, ich finde Asagi auch super. Allerdings ist der Charakter auch eher ein wenig speziell
Beim Füttern immer jwd mit Tendenz zur Hektik.

Da lobe ich mir den Ginrin Ochiba oder den Mukashi, die zutzeln sogar an mir rum wenn ich ins Wasser gehe.


----------



## Knipser (22. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
Leider kann ich Jessy in punkto Kois das Wasser nicht reichen, weil ich nur Bastarde zu Bieten habe. Bin aber trotzdem stolz auf meinen langjährigen Besitz mit eigenen Nachzuchten die man Bastarde nennt. Schöne Tiere Jessy. 
    Einige meiner Bastarde (Kois) Willi
11:00 Uhr geschossen.


----------



## BumbleBee (22. Mai 2022)

Bastard ist irgendwie so negativ behaftet. Das sollte es nicht sein


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Leider kann ich Jessy in punkto Kois das Wasser nicht reichen, weil ich nur Bastarde zu Bieten habe. Bin aber trotzdem stolz auf meinen langjährigen Besitz mit eigenen Nachzuchten die man Bastarde nennt. Schöne Tiere Jessy.
> Anhang anzeigen 260058 Anhang anzeigen 260059 Einige meiner Bastarde (Kois) Willi
> 11:00 Uhr geschossen.


Und die sind alle dieses Jahr *neu* dazu gekommen???


----------



## Knipser (22. Mai 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und die sind alle dieses Jahr *neu* dazu gekommen???


Nein Rene, seit ein paar Jahren wird die Brut von Bundbarschen kurz gehalten. Willi


----------



## axel120470 (22. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Nein Rene, seit ein paar Jahren wird die Brut von Bundbarschen kurz gehalten. Willi


Dann beachte doch bitte den Threadtitel „ Neuzugänge…“

VG Axel


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Nein Rene, seit ein paar Jahren wird die Brut von Bundbarschen kurz gehalten. Willi


Dann hast du wohl das aktuelle Thema des Threads überlesen ?
_Die Koisaison 2022 - Eure Neuzugänge_​


----------



## Knipser (23. Mai 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl das aktuelle Thema des Threads überlesen ?
> _Die Koisaison 2022 - Eure Neuzugänge_​


Ja Rene hab ich, leider man wird älter. Willi


----------



## troll20 (23. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ja Rene hab ich, leider man wird älter. Willi


Wer wird denn älter  
Wir werden doch alle nur weiser und reifer. Und durch den ganzen Stress als Rentier,  da kann man solche Kleinigkeiten schon übersehen


----------



## axel120470 (25. Mai 2022)

Ich war dann heute mal auf Einkaufstour.
5 kleine Koi haben den Besitzer gewechselt.
Kohaku 25cm Züchter Sahai
 

Ginrin Showa 24cm Züchter Shinoda
 

Doitsu Sanke 22cm Züchter Shinoda
 

Ginrin Goshiki 18cm Züchter Kano
 

Kujaku 20cm Züchter Qwosako
 

Bin gespannt , wie die sich entwickeln.

VG Axel


----------



## Biko (25. Mai 2022)

Schöne Tiere, Axel! Besonders der ginrin Showa!
 Wo kommt die nun hin? Gibst du Sie gleich in den Teich, oder hältst du Quarantäne?


----------



## axel120470 (25. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Schöne Tiere, Axel! Besonders der ginrin Showa!
> Wo kommt die nun hin? Gibst du Sie gleich in den Teich, oder hältst du Quarantäne?


Danke schön. Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit für eine Quarantäne. Deshalb sind sie, nach Temperaturangleichung , direkt in den Teich. Meine Großen haben sich über die Neuzugänge gefreut und schwimmen in friedvoller Eintracht mit den Neuen. Nun hoffe ich das alles gut geht. 
Mein Koihändler hat mir noch ein paar Tipps mitgegeben und ist bei Problemen jederzeit erreichbar.

War ganz schln schwierig unter den vielen Tieren welche auszusuchen.

VG Axel


----------



## Biko (25. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Nun hoffe ich das alles gut geht.


Ganz sicher!

MK sagt in seinem Channel immer, wie wichtig es ist, die Koi (neu und alt) nach der Vergesellschaftung für 7-10 Tage gar nicht zu füttern. Daran habe ich mich bisher immer mit Erfolg gehalten. Kann diese Vorgehensweise nur empfehlen. 
Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## axel120470 (25. Mai 2022)

Das hat mir mein Händler auch gesagt. Auch wenn es schwer fällt. Die können ja so schön betteln 

Aber es reduziert natürlich auch den Keimdruck.

VG Axel


----------



## Ecki Holo (27. Mai 2022)

Meine 2 neuen. Noch keine Namen und keine Ahnung welche Koi-Variante. Fand die einfach nur gut aussehend. 



_View: https://youtu.be/_s3W0mbBeA4_


----------



## Ecki Holo (27. Mai 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Koi Varianten das sind?


----------



## BumbleBee (27. Mai 2022)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Koi Varianten das sind?



Gelb / Schwarz = Ki Utsuri 

Den anderen kann ich auch nicht recht zuordnen. Schöne große Schuppen hat der.


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2022)

Der zweite ist auf alle ein Deutz, welche Variante dahinter kommt


----------



## BumbleBee (27. Mai 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Der zweite ist auf alle ein Deutz, welche Variante dahinter kommt


Ein Doitsu hat m. E. gar keine Schuppen.


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2022)

Aber der Doits ist abgeleitet vom deutschen Spiegel Karpfen und der hat große Schuppen Reihen.
Bin mir dann auch nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## BumbleBee (28. Mai 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber der Doits ist abgeleitet vom deutschen Spiegel Karpfen und der hat große Schuppen Reihen.
> Bin mir dann auch nicht mehr so sicher.


Stimmt. Du hast Recht.

Ist mitunter schon eine Wissenschaft für sich.  Da fällt die Entscheidung manchmal gar nicht so leicht bei so viel Auswahl, nicht wahr? Ich liebäugele ja noch mit einem 70 cm Ginrin Karashi... auch wenn mir die Regierung hier bereits die rote Karte zeigt


----------



## Biko (28. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Ginrin Karashi...


Karashi sind schon etwas ganz Besonderes. Gemeinsam mit den Chagoi machen sie oft die Seele eines Koiteichs aus, weil sie so zutraulich und zahm sind  

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 28. Mai 2022

@ Ecki: ich würde den zweiten als Beni Kikokuryo big scale benennen, bin aber auch kein wirklicher Fachmann was das betrifft


----------



## Ecki Holo (28. Mai 2022)

@hans-Christian:
Also meine Karashigoi-Dame ist ein Schisser hält sich lieber im Hintergrund auf und lässt die anderen betteln. Meine anderen drei größeren (ghost, asagi und butterfly) sind richtig handzahm. Habe mir gerade auch das Futter hanzam zugelegt mögen die gerne.


----------



## BumbleBee (28. Mai 2022)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> das Futter hanzam zugelegt


 Nomen st Omen



Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Karashigoi-Dame ist ein Schisser [...] (ghost, asagi und butterfly) sind richtig handzahm.


Das wundert mich. 
Bei mir ist es genau wie bei @Biko: Chagoi und Karashi (dazu auch noch Soragoi und Ochiba) kommen schmusen, Asagi (beide!) immer JWD


----------



## Ecki Holo (28. Mai 2022)

@ Jessy: ist es nicht schöner sich kleinere bzw. Jüngere Fische zuzulegen. Dann erlebt man doch mehr gemeinsam und sieht sie heranwachsen (wie bei kleinen Kindern)?


----------



## BumbleBee (28. Mai 2022)

@Ecki Holo  Da gebe ich Dir vollkomen Recht, dass es schön ist, die Paddler heranwachsen zu sehen. Ob es schönER ist, als einen stattlichen Großen zu kaufen mag ich nicht beurteilen. Bei meinem Ginrin Karashi verhält es sich so wie beim Anhimmeln von Models im Teeniealter: Man ist verliebt vom hinschauen, weiß aber dass man sich sowas eh nicht leisten kann 

Der Kaufpreis des Fisches liegt jenseits meiner Bereitschaft für Luxus Geld auszugeben. Ich suche ja auch nicht aktiv, der Fisch kam mir so beiläufig unter in einem Chat mit einem befreundeten Koihändler.  Aber wie das so geht, einmal verguckt, fällt es schwer, rational zu bleiben.

ABER ISCH BLEIBE STANDHAFT  CHAKKA!


----------



## axel120470 (28. Mai 2022)

Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Meine Koi waren richtige Schisser. Dann hab ich einen Karashi zugesetzt. Seitdem alle ruhiger und der Karashi frisst mir aus der Hand.


----------



## Ecki Holo (28. Mai 2022)

@jessi also wenn das so ist kann ich es verstehen  mit dem Luxusgeld und der Vernunft. So ein Fisch schwimmt beim Händler auch gerade rum, ein Traum in Weiß ohne Schuppen. Auch bei mir wird es ein Traum bleiben oder ein Ziel für das nächste Jahr. Bis dahin wird dieser allerdings verkauft worden sein.


----------



## Biko (30. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Meine Koi waren richtige Schisser. Dann hab ich einen Karashi zugesetzt. Seitdem alle ruhiger und der Karashi frisst mir aus der Hand.



Und wer kommt immer als erste?
Chagoi & Karashi Kurzvideo


----------



## Muckeltnadine (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo - vielleicht kann mir hier jmd. helfen. Wir haben heute diese 4 Exemplare bekommen. Der alte Besitzer muß seinen Teich aufgeben und nun sind sie bei uns. Vielleicht kann mir jmd. sagen was es für Fische sind. Ich bin absoluter Neuling und deshalb frage ich bei euch Profis nach auf was ich nun achten soll.


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo Nadine, 
leider kann man das Gesicht der Fische nicht gut erkennen. Aber ausgehend von meinen, die sehr ähnlich aussehen, tippe ich auf Koi.
Und somit wage ich zu behaupten das dein Filter schnell überfordert ist.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (31. Mai 2022)

Danke, ich werde dann mal schauen  - dann muss halt ein anderer her. Auf was muss ich da achten.


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2022)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> Auf was muss ich da achten.


Auf dein Portemonnaie 
Nee im Ernst, was bist du bereit auszugeben bzw. was kannst du selbst bauen. Angeraten ist ein guter Vorfilter, der dir schon mal den groben Schmutz raus holt. Er sollte locker deine 20.000 Liter besser 30.000 Liter pro Stunde bewerkstelligen. Leider hast du ja keinen BA wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Somit bleibt dir nur eine gepumpte Filteranlage. Oder willst du eventuell umbauen?
Ja und dann wäre da noch ein Biofilter. Den kann man jedoch für relativ wenig Geld selber bauen. 
Am besten wäre, wenn das ganze dann auch noch in ein Filter Häuschen gebaut werden kann. So ist es vor Wind und Wetter geschützt. 
Von Oase gibt es da ganz gute Trommelfilter mit passenden Biobehältern. Alles passend auf ein ander  abgestimmt. Aber bitte  nicht das kleinste Set holen,  lieber 2 Nummern größer als in wenigen Jahren wieder neu zu kaufen. 
Jetzt ist deine Entscheidung gefragt: entweder richtig oder lieber die Koi weitergeben. Denn das ist nicht nur ein teures Hobby   nein es macht auch noch süchtig 

Sag also nicht: du wurdest nicht gewarnt


----------



## Muckeltnadine (31. Mai 2022)

Danke, für die liebe Antwort …

Ohje, nun habe ich etwas Angst. Ich wollte immer nur einen Teich, wo ich meine Füße abkühlen kann. Dann bekommt der Ehemann die Anfrage ob wir die Fische aufnehmen können. Ich kann da nicht “Nein“ sagen, denn wir haben auch noch eine Vogelvoliere, da habe ich immer Vögel genommen, die hier noch einen schönes Leben bekommen. Der Ehemann hat sich in die vier Brocken verliebt und nun muß ich wohl in den „sauren“ Apfel beißen. Naja ist ja auch ein Hobby, in dem ich mich einarbeiten kann. Unser Teichbauer hat mir damals gesagt, was ich für Filter und Pumpen holen soll. Da die Geräte von Oase sehr Anfängerfreundlich sind konnte ich mich bisher gut einarbeiten. Das Wasser hat eine Topqualität und die Biologie ist super - viele Tiere haben sich hier angesiedelt. 

Also wir haben keinen BA (Bodenablauf). Umbauen wäre keine Option, da ich es alleine nicht schaffe. Selber bauen - ohje - da hätte ich Angst, dass ich irgendwas falsch machen könnte. Der jetzige Filter ist versteckt ob im Bachlauf zwischen den Pflanzen (Siehe Markierung auf dem Bild). Da könnte ich natürlich was bauen - für mich ist aber die Optik wichtig. Ich möchte keine Technik sehen. Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn ich die verlegen Schläuche und Rohre weiterbenutzen könnte.

Ich möchte nun auch keine weiteren Fische im Teich haben. Wir haben ja bereits Goldfische und Orfen. Dabei wollte ich nur ein Teich, indem ich mich abkühlen kann.


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2022)

Am besten wäre, wenn ein Admin diese Geschichte in ein neues Thema verschiebt


----------



## axel120470 (9. Juni 2022)

Um mal zum Thread Titel zurückzukommen:

Irgendwo in einem Thread erwähnte @PeBo Peter, dass das Koi Hobby hochansteckend und unheilbar ist.
Kann ich so bestätigen.
Vorgestern teilte mir meine allerliebste Gattin mit, das sie gerne noch einen Koi hätte der auch schnell Handzahm wird, so wie unser Karashi.

 Nur um nochmal daran zu erinnern. Ich war vor zwei Wochen bei meinem Koihändler 
Aber sind ja auch nur 180km und 3 Std Fahrt ( ich muss durch den Kölner Speckgürtel ).

Also angerufen und für heute 16 Uhr einen Termin gemacht.

Und? Was kommt dann eigentlich nur in Frage in puncto Handzahm? 
Richtig, ein Chagoi:

24cm, Züchter Marusai
 

Sie hat sich gefreut über den neuen kleinen und hat mir doch glatt ein Bierchen gegeben.
Männer sind doch soooo  einfach zufrieden zu stellen.

VG Axel

PS.: Aber das war es jetzt mit Neuzugängen für dieses Jahr


----------



## Muckeltnadine (10. Juni 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Um mal zum Thread Titel zurückzukommen:
> 
> Irgendwo in einem Thread erwähnte @PeBo Peter, dass das Koi Hobby hochansteckend und unheilbar ist.
> Kann ich so bestätigen.
> ...


Ich würde sagen: „ Happy Wife, happy Life“


----------



## PeBo (16. Juni 2022)

Nachdem ich an bereits anderer Stelle berichtete, dass bei mir drei neue Koi eingezogen sind, bin ich euch die Neuvorstellung noch schuldig.

Hier die drei Tosai nach dem Auspacken:
 

Jetzt im Teich:

1. Doitsu Hariwake 16cm Züchter Konishi 
 
 

2. Showa 18cm vom Züchter Konishi:
 
 

3. Yamabuki 19cm ebenfalls von Konishi 
 
 
 

Entschuldigt, dass die Bilder vom Yamabuki immer an einer Stelle überstrahlt sind. Der Koi ist so durchgehend gold hochglänzend gefärbt, dass in der Sonne immer eine Stelle reflektiert.

Hier nochmals eine Gesamtansicht meiner stark verjüngten Besetzung:







Einen großen Appetit haben die Koi bereits und ich bin sehr gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (16. Juni 2022)

Tolle Koi, Peter! 
Und dann noch von einem Spitzen Anbieter  .
Das wird für viel Spaß und Spannung im Teich sorgen!


----------



## troll20 (6. Juli 2022)

Habe leider keine,  die neu einziehen, aber einige die Ausziehen dürfen. Ich hoffe jetzt werd ich hier deswegen nicht gleich verbannt. Die ziehen nämlich danach wo anders ein


----------



## samorai (6. Juli 2022)

Eigentlich keine schöne Fotos, nimm doch mal einen Regenschirm gegen die Licht Reflexion.
Ist ein gut gemeinter Rat von mir.


----------



## troll20 (6. Juli 2022)

Ja Ron ich weiß. Aber wenn man im Wasser steht in einer Hand den Kescher damit die Fische nicht gleich wieder raus hüpfen, in der anderen das Handy. Dazu der Druck weil die nächste dunkle Wolke im Anflug ist. Und die könnte ja doch ein paar Tropfen Regen rauspressen. Dazu noch nasse und klamme Finger. Also alles andere als optimal....


----------



## Turbo (6. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die ziehen nämlich danach wo anders ein


Und du willst uns wirklich nicht einladen zum Grillfest?   


hübsche Fische.


----------

